# Male vs. Female?



## sprzybyl

I've been researching breeders in my area and am looking into getting a puppy very soon. However, I'm always met with the question "male or female"? The German Shepherds I grew up with were all female, and my fiance has always had female dogs in his family (non-GSD) but I personally do not necessarily have a preference. I have to imagine it has to do with the specific puppy's personality, but I'm wondering why a person prefers one sex over the other. Is there a generalized difference between genders? 

also, i'm wondering, if you have/had a preference, what makes you want one over the other?


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I've always had male dogs, I've wanted a girl, I've heard stories about how girls will take in children and protect them as their own, but I have never had a female GSD before. I loved all of my males to death. They just as excellent with children, and they are such hams! They always have a goofy grin, or puzzled expression. Boys are bigger than girls though. There's not much of a difference in my opinion.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Prior to Cooper and Ava, I have only had one other dog. That was my childhood pet, a female Doberman that we had for 13 years. With that being said, when we got Cooper I was okay with getting a male but knew in the back of my mind that the next dog I would want a female simply b/c of having such wonderful memories of my female Doberman for so many wonderful years. So, that is really the main reason why I got a female. I did look into getting a male GSD but everyone kept telling me not to get a male GSD since I've never owned a GSD before. And, then when I saw Ava, I knew she was meant to be mine.


----------



## zyppi

> Quote: Is there a generalized difference between genders?


Mmmm, beside the obvious?









I can never make up my mind which I like best, so I have one of each.. 

I don't know why anyone would say not to get a male. We had a wonderful big male when the children were little and he watched over them like a mother hen!

Find a good, responsible breeder and tell him/her what you want then let the breeder guide your choice.

good luck


----------



## CherryCola

I honestly think that every dogs personality is different and that gender really doesn't have much to do with it.

My first dog was male.. When he passed and I was ready for a new pup, I thought I'd get another male. I'm not sure why - perhaps I was just afraid of change. But I ended up with a female. I completely fell in love. Her personality was perfect! I'd now always choose a dog based on personality waaaay before gender or looks.


----------



## JKlatsky

I have a West German Working Lines male and my BF has a female (his sister). He's about 15 months and she's about 5 months. What I've heard is that females tend to be what they call "sharper" (I understand that to mean a dog that reacts quickly to environmental stimuli) which seems to be true at least in our case. Our female is much quicker to bark at unfamilar things, while our male may look but just goes back to what he is doing. I have heard people say that this is why females can make better guard dogs, because they will alert more quickly. Of course I'm sure this is just a generalization and every dog is an individual.

Personally I prefer a male, but I think that has more to do with me, and less to do with the actual dog. My male seems to me to be more of a lovey goofball. Our female is more serious in what she does, she seems a little smarter because she's a little more intense when she learning something. My BF has always had females. 

Here's some information from the Leerburg site (http://www.leerburg.com/pickpup.htm) that I read when I was first getting a puppy (we were getting a dog for Schutzhund but I think some of this still applies). I thought it was interesting. 

A Male or a Female?

This answer to this question obviously varies. Here are some things to consider:

Females are smaller, they average 60 to 70 pounds, males are 80 to 90 pounds. The females are a little easier to live with as a house dog.


Females never (or very seldom) get dominant. 


Females are usually easier for novice trainers and handlers to control. They usually want to please their handlers a little more. So if you have a spouse that is not keen on a big dog in the family, it is probably a better idea to go with a female over a male. 


Females come in season 2 times a year. On the other hand a male is going to have real distraction problem every time he smells a bitch in season. 


As a general rule males are tougher. Females can do Schutzhund work just fine, but I have only seen 2 or 3 females in my life that could do good police service work. By that I mean patrol work.


If you want to start breeding, you always buy a female, never a male. You can take your female to a top stud dog for the price of a stud fee. This is usually a dog that you would never be able to own for yourself. The odds of buying a male pup that will grow up to be a super stud dog are slim to none. 


If you need normal personal protection from a dog a female is just fine, they can be trained to bark at strangers. My feeling is that any intruder that comes into your home uninvited and comes through a barking German Shepherd is a very bad person that will need to be stopped by the police and or a gun.


If you want a patrol dog for service work, buy a male. 


If you want to compete at the top level of Schutzhund, buy a male. Very few females make it to the top levels of the sport. 


As a general rule, males have a harder temperament than females. This means they can take a firmer correction without going down in drive. 


Females do not lift their leg on the shrubs and flower beds in your yard.


----------



## Barb E

Interesting bits from Leerburg, much seems to be the opposite of what I have heard/read about gender generalization.

I hope some folks with much more actual gender experience come along


----------



## Castlemaid

> Quote:Females do not lift their leg on the shrubs and flower beds in your yard.


Well, I have a female that has never read the above article.


----------



## zyppi

> Quote: Females never (or very seldom) get dominant.


I really disagree there. In fact, right now my 64 lb female dominates my 85lb male, and he was alpha pup in his litter for sure!



> Quote:Females are usually easier for novice trainers and handlers to control.


Unless they are unable to deal with the greater size, I'd say the males are easier. 

My females have been far more 'independent' and quick to react to surroundings, other dogs etc.. To put it in human terms, my females are more apt to argue with me .

My males have been easier and ready to 'take directions'.

I just know that while my boy's stature impresses people, I'd rather have my female with me in a dark alley.

I still say, find a reputable breeder, tell them what you want, what experience, or lack there of you've had, and what you wish to do with this dog. 

Then, listen to the breeder and make your choice on temperament not sex.


----------



## rokanhaus

if you can't decide male or female...simply choose a puppy based on his/her individual merits. Should make finding the right one easier I would think!


----------



## CWhite

Hi,

I have a female. She is very sweet and loving.

I have noticed she is a bit "territorial". When she is crated in the car, she puts on quite a "show". We went to get gas and she was SHAKING the car. Did I mention she was in her crate? (She was coming in to her first heat cycle.) The attendant mentioned I would never have a problem with anyone trying to get into my car with her in there.

This is the same female that wags her tail so hard when she sees people, I often think her whole back end will fall off. This female also prefers toddlers and small children to adults. 

When ever I take her for a walk with the other "small' members of my family, she keeps and eye on them. If one gets ahead of us or behind us - she is always turning to make sure they are ok.


----------



## sprzybyl

Thanks for all of your thoughts! My response to the breeders has been that I don't have a preference, I am more concerned about health, a good fit, and temperment. Although, many breeders have the litter called for before they are born or able to come home. Most of them work on a reservation list by sex. I just can't get myself to say one way or the other... I have an easier time coming up with male names i like than female, but that is NO reason to pick a companion! This is one of the reasons I have been looking at older puppies... I just want to get a great dog and I'm willing to wait to pick on temperment rather than just a gender! I guess i'll have to keep looking to see who comes along


----------



## doggiedad

i've always had males. i never wanted to deal with the cycle in females plus the males tend to be larger. you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## zyppi

I sent you a PM
Good luck


----------



## lcht2

in my opinion the only difference between male and female is 30 pounds...like it has been mentioned, every dog is different in personality


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: JKlatsky My male seems to me to be more of a lovey goofball. Our female is more serious in what she does, she seems a little smarter because she's a little more intense when she learning something.


I have had the same experience. Males seem to tend to be "goofy", while females can be more serious. That is probably why I prefer females. I really don't want a dog that acte like a goofy puppy its whole life. I have had 4 male and 3 female GSDS. I get along MUCH better with the females. (Maybe because I am more "serious", rather than silly and "goofy" myself.)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I grew up and lived with males most of my life,,I always loved their goofy, seemingly velcro-y nature..I then got a female quite a few years ago, my life was 'changed" LOL..

She most likely wasn't a dog for just a family pet situation,,to much energy,,demanding,,smart as a whip, I LOVED the challenge and her work/play ethic..

Right now I have 1 male gsd, 1 male aussie and a female aussie, I am hopefully getting a new female puppy (gsd) and I can't wait..

I love my male dogs, find they are a bit 'slower' in maturing, but very easy to live with mine have been easy trainers. The girls tho, in my case,,seem to pick up things much faster, and rule the roost )) (not in a bad way) maybe a little more independent ?? but again not in a bad way,,

I wouldn't so much go with gender as I would individual temperament. But there is nothing like having a big lug of a male gsd.)))

Just my experience
diane


----------



## Meb

I have 2 males, I guess because we always had male dogs growing up. I have never owned a female so I cant compare, but if I was to get another dog and fell in love with a female I would take her home. Personality and how you connect with the dog is what matters. When I went to get my first puppy (Meb) I always tell everyone that he chose me instead of me choosing him. After playing with all the pups for awhile he just crawled up in my lap and seemed to say "yep, I want to go home with you". I had to wait one week to actually pick him up (longest week of my life) and when I finally did he was so happy to see me, he just knew that he was mine. My Mom had him on the leash as I went inside to finish the paperwork and as soon as I came out he ran over to me like "OK, I am ready-lets get out of here". No kidding.







I guess we were meant to be together!!


----------



## Maryn

I always liked male dogs because they're bigger, and honestly 'doofier'.

I have a female that I wasn't even planning on obtaining....and I wouldn't trade her for the world.

My males would jump at the chance to roam....Reich will not leave the yard without me. She's also never lifted her leg to anything in my house. I have had male fosters do that...and HATED IT.

Her other characteristics I believe are directly related to her individual personality, and not to her sex.

One thing you may want to keep in mind, if nothing else is leading you one way or another....it is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper to neuter a dog than to spay a bitch.

I spend less than $200 to neuter, vaccinate and microchip my last dog.
Reich's vet quoted me double that to spay her.


----------



## sprzybyl

> Originally Posted By: Reichsmom
> 
> One thing you may want to keep in mind, if nothing else is leading you one way or another....it is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper to neuter a dog than to spay a bitch.


Interesting! 

I have heard, too, that males tend to be "goofier" but I don't know anyone with a male GSD to confirm that


----------



## Maryn

> Originally Posted By: sprzybyl
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Reichsmom
> 
> One thing you may want to keep in mind, if nothing else is leading you one way or another....it is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper to neuter a dog than to spay a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> I have heard, too, that males tend to be "goofier" but I don't know anyone with a male GSD to confirm that
Click to expand...

With the goofiness....lines and type of GSD come into play as well. It's not always as simple as male vs female.


----------



## hooptybug

Not to hijack but do females adapt to other pets easier than males?


----------



## shepherdbydesign

I have both males and females. A female will usually rule the roost over a male. As for male being somewhat goofy, it would depend upon the male. I have a few that I call clowns, what I mean is that they maybe more playful. The males are my wifes favorite and females are mine. Yes male are cheaper to neuter than to spay a female. All in All I feel that a female makes a more loving pet for a family with children, although my wife would tend to argue with me over that. Just tell the breeder that you are talking to what you are looking for in a GSD and they can usually point you in the right direction. Good luck in your search


----------



## GSDOwner2008

All of the males I have ever had have been great with children, so I think that being good with children comes along with the breed. There are males out there that can be great protectors of the home, not all of them are 'goofy'. However, even the ones that are goofy can still protect you just as well as a serious dog. My goofball saved my face from being mauled by a sharpei.


----------



## Maryn

I agree with the goofy and protective.

My mom had a large armerican male, Tank. At a year old this boy was 107 lbs.

THE biggest goofball I have ever met. Loved kids, and just loved to play.

I watched him for a week, and it just so happened that a tech from the phone company was scheduled to come over. **** near gave the guy a heart attack. He was not pleased to find a strange man poking around the side of the house.

The only problem came when hubby came home from being gone all week. He didn't know him as well and was very 'off' about him playing with the babies and being near me.

Goofball does not mean they can't get serious when they deem it necessary.


----------



## Meb

My 10 month old male Shay is very goofy. He reminds me of the disney dog Pluto. He is a clown!!


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: hooptyNot to hijack but do females adapt to other pets easier than males?


Not necessarily, especially if you are wanting to add another female dog to the home.


----------



## pupresq

> Quote:Not to hijack but do females adapt to other pets easier than males?


Both my GSDs are good with other dogs and okay with cats but my female has a higher prey drive and needs more supervision. My male is extremely gentle with smaller animals and will lie down on his side to play with little dogs. So, no, I wouldn't say that's a gender thing.


----------



## SunCzarina

Quote:
Not to hijack but do females adapt to other pets easier than males?


I had a cat who lived with 3 male GSDs before I had Morgan. The boys all learned to get along with the cat. The bitch, forget it, she has crazy prey drive and will go looking for trouble with cats. Last summer, we adopted a cat. I thought Crazy Bitch has calmed down so much and she's so good with the kids, she can deal with a cat. No, she was relentless and I ended up sending the cat to live with my friend who has 4 other cats and no dogs.


----------



## hooptybug

Thanks, just looking for input. We have 3.5 cats and I am looking at a picking up a german working line when I get home. 2 of the cats have been around dogs before, didnt really like em, but tolerated them.


----------



## oreo_rr

hi everyone...
im going to buy a pup..
im a first time big dog owner..
i was planning to get a male rottweiler till my friend wants to give away his pups for free...
so, should i take a male of female GSD?
im scared if i take a male, then next time when i get a male rott, their going to fight...
if i take a female gsd, would there be less chance of them fighting?thanks


----------



## Chris Wild

Having a male and a female always improves the chances of them getting along without fighting than having 2 males or 2 females. So if you have a male, or plan to get a male in the future, getting a female would be the better bet.


----------



## SunCzarina

If you are getting a male rottie in the future, I would go with a female GSD. I have a few friends with Rotties and for some reason Rotties and shepherds are like oil and water when they're same sex. Opposite sex, they always seem to get along lovely. (there's a lot of muttskys out there that are that mix)


----------



## oreo_rr

thanks for the help guys..
now im 100% sure im getting a female gsd
i cant wait...they were just born on the 23rd
so i have to wait at least another 6weeks


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: oreo_rrthanks for the help guys..
> now im 100% sure im getting a female gsd
> i cant wait...they were just born on the 23rd
> so i have to wait at least another 6weeks


If you are talking about them being born on the 23rd of JUNE, you should wait AT LEAST *8 more weeks*. And if the breeder is willing to let them go sooner than 8 weeks, you should find another breeder!


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Good Luck Oreo, I perfer Females, they tend to be more loving towards the family!

Good Luck on your new addition to the family!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Better to get a female if you later want a male dog.

As a first time dog owner/GSD owner, you may also want to make sure you read up on the following sites. We all love our GSD's but it's generally NOT cause they are the easiet pups to raise!

http://www.gsdhelpline.com/willis2.htm

http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/understandyourpuppy.htm

http://www.dogshome.org/docs/G852_GermShepherd_FactsheetQXD.pdf

And for me, getting any puppy is much more of a TIME issue than anything else. If my life is already crazy busy with job, commute, kids, activities, I may need to wait. But if I really have extra hours every day that I could do all the training and socializing, then that's perfect.


----------



## oreo_rr

im still a college student and i work part time 3times a week
so i have plenty of time..
no, i wont take her home before she's 7weeks atleast..
eventho i would love to take her asap..
i read in the other threads saying that females have 2cycles per year..
will there be lots of blood in the beginning?
do we give them baby diapers or there are special diapers for dogs?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: oreo_rri read in the other threads saying that females have 2cycles per year..
> will there be lots of blood in the beginning?
> do we give them baby diapers or there are special diapers for dogs?


It really depends on the dog. We didn't get Sneaker spayed until she was 8 or 9 years old. Her heat cycles were not a big deal, she hardly bled at all, and we just kept her home for a couple of weeks during that time. 

Cassidy bled like a stuck pig! Our house looked like we had slaughtered several small animals. I was following her around with a spray bottle of carpet cleaner and laying towels on all the traffic paths throughout the house. 

Dena was not bad either. I bought some of the doggy pants you can get at any pet supply store, but ended up returning them before I even used them. Both Cassidy and Dena were spayed after their first heat.


----------



## DarkEquine

We always had females and they were so sweet and loving. But like all dogs, they are a product of their environment. Male dogs can be equally as sweet and loving.
Female dogs surprisingly are more willing to show their "dominance" than male dogs. Female dogs also come into heat twice a year. But male dogs, intact ones that is, are in season 24/7!!!


----------



## amjrchamberlain

> Originally Posted By: oreo_rrim still a college student and i work part time 3times a week
> so i have plenty of time..
> no, i wont take her home before she's 7weeks atleast..
> eventho i would love to take her asap..
> i read in the other threads saying that females have 2cycles per year..
> will there be lots of blood in the beginning?
> do we give them baby diapers or there are special diapers for dogs?


Welcome to the board. 

If you are getting a female and planning on having a male Rottie, I think you definately need to have the female spayed. You don't want an accidental litter of GSD/Rottie puppies. Your vet can probably do it before she ever has her first heat, in which case, you get to avoid all the mess!


----------

